# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Du lịch rừng già amazon - du lịch mạo hiểm

## truminspiron

Phải từng ghé qua Cà Mau rồi mới biết mảnh đất cực Nam của tổ quốc cũng có những địa danh làm say lòng người.


Tôi chưa từng nghĩ sẽ đến Cà Mau để du lịch bởi nơi đây không có những danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như ở Huế hay Đà Nẵng… Nhưng sau chuyến trải nghiệm mới đây, vùng đất này bỗng trở thành nơi ấn tượng với tôi nhất.


Nằm ở huyện Trần Văn Thời, địa danh hòn Đá Bạc chính là một trong những nơi nên đến nếu có dịp ghé qua vùng đất cực Nam của tổ quốc.


Hòn Đá Bạc có diện tích khoảng 6,4 ha nằm chếch về phía Tây Nam bán đảo Cà Mau, gồm 3 hòn đảo nằm cạnh nhau.


Nhiều người từng đến hòn Đá Bạc đều cho rằng nơi đây giống một hòn non bộ nằm giữa biển, với tôi thì nó còn là chốn tiên cảnh giữa trần gian. Vì nơi đây được tạo nên bởi những hòn đá xếp chồng lên nhau thành những hình thù rất lạ mắt. Du khách có thể dễ dàng tìm được tác phẩm điêu khắc của thiên nhiên ngay trên chính hòn Đá Bạc, như những hòn đá có hình dạng giống bàn tay, bàn chân…












Chìm đắm trước cảnh vật tại hòn Đá Bạc - Ảnh: Nguyễn Thanh Dũng


Du khách có thể len lỏi giữa những tán cây rậm rạp để hòa mình vào không gian thiên nhiên tươi mát và hít thở không khí trong lành. Không chỉ ấn tượng với cảnh sắc nơi đây, du khách sẽ tận mắt nhìn thấy cảnh ngư dân địa phương giăng câu hay chài lưới và cạy hàu. Bạn cũng đừng quên thưởng thức các món ngon từ hàu vì người ta bảo không có hàu ở đâu ngon bằng ở hòn Đá Bạc.





Ngư dân đang chài cá giữa đầm Thị Tương - Ảnh: Nguyễn Thanh Dũng


Ngoài hòn Đá Bạc ra thì khi đến Cà Mau, du khách cũng nên thử một lần giong thuyền lênh đênh trên đầm Thị Tương. Nằm giữa hai huyện Phú Tân và Trần Văn Thời, đầm Thị Tương được mệnh danh là biển Hồ giữa đồng bằng. Đầm Thị Tường được tạo nên từ phù sa bồi lắng của sông Mỹ Bình, sông Ông Đốc và nhiều kênh rạch lớn nhỏ khác nhau trong vùng. Hệ sinh thái ở đầm rất phong phú nên ở đây phát triển nghề đánh bắt và nuôi trồng thủy hải sản.


Đến đây, du khách sẽ bất ngờ trước cảnh những ngôi nhà sàn “mọc” lên giữa vùng sông nước mênh mông. Đó là những ngôi nhà sàn để ngư dân sống ở đây nuôi trồng thủy hải sản. Ghé đến những ngôi nhà nhỏ này, du khách có thể thưởng thức được những món ngon từ sông nước với giá khá mềm.


Khoái nhất là được tận mắt nhìn ngắm sinh hoạt của ngư dân vùng sông nước và nghe họ chia sẻ những bí quyết để có thể đánh bắt được nhiều cá tôm.


Nhưng có lẽ không có gì tuyệt vời hơn khi được ngắm hoàng hôn ở giữa vùng sông nước mênh mông.

P/s Nguồn : Tintucdulich.freetour.vn

----------


## thientai206

nghe tên rừng già amazon tưởng nước ngoài, hóa ra lại là cà mau

----------


## didierdrogtu

Uhm mình cũng tưởng là ở Brazil chứ!!!!!

----------

